# Pictures of a developer's life



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 28, 2013)

http://martinvalasek.com/blog/pictures-from-a-developers-life


----------



## _martin (Feb 28, 2013)

Epic win!  .. what are the chances I recognized the guy who translated it from UNI


----------



## G_Nerc (Feb 28, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> http://martinvalasek.com/blog/pictures-from-a-developers-life



Super positive link!!! )))


----------



## fonz (Feb 28, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> http://martinvalasek.com/blog/pictures-from-a-developers-life


Best laugh I've had in a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the one with the elephants seems rather applicable to all the first-post wonders coming in here making demands about desktop development, GUI installers and whatnot


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anybody know of which movie the first gif is made?


----------



## Beastie (Mar 1, 2013)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> Does anybody know of which movie the first gif is made?


Google Images says it's from this movie.


----------



## dclau (Mar 7, 2013)

Part 3 added.


----------



## CoTones (Mar 7, 2013)

Oldie one


----------



## pacija (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice one, my boss sent it to me a few days ago. However I am not a developer but sysadmin, so the only video that could refer to me would be the one with hamsters - if only I gave root access to anyone but me 
Uh, I missed the regex one...


----------

